# Tailgate spreader covers license plate?



## Lasher66 (Sep 28, 2002)

Just wondering what you guys do when your tailgate spreader is on and your license plate is no longer visible. I have a Snow ex 1075 and I get kind of nervous when cops are around. Thanks

Jason


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Lasher66;444581 said:


> Just wondering what you guys do when your tailgate spreader is on and your license plate is no longer visible. I have a Snow ex 1075 and I get kind of nervous when cops are around. Thanks
> 
> Jason


Cops here in Michigan don't even give you a second look. Snowex does sell a license plate bracket so you can relocate it if you want.

Regards Mike


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

I think the consensus is the cops tend to look the other way when the snows flying and you're working, but if your out for some other reason with the salter on, you're probably pushing your luck.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

definetly depends where you are and how bad of a day the cop is having. .

locally i dont think they would pull anybody over for it if snow was in the area..


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We've ran around here for years and never had a problem. (touch wood)


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

JD Dave;444656 said:


> We've ran around here for years and never had a problem. (touch wood)


Is that the Canadian version of 'knocking on wood'?? Maybe it got lost in translation.... like Lacross? "'Touching wood" sounds gross, definitely something i wouldn't do!

roflmao


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

We have been running around with our plates hidden for years with no problems. I have always looked at it as a single use trailer( air compressor,cement mixer, welder). You don't need a plate on these and they block your trucks plate just the same as a spreader. I don't know if this theory would mean you need a reciver mount or not. ( yes these are the silly things I think about!!!) Anyways I don't know anyone that has been busted for this. I am sure it has happened though. Just my $.02, Good Luck!!!


----------



## Lasher66 (Sep 28, 2002)

Thanks,
I am a chance taker so I guess it will just stay hidden. If I were to get pulled over, I am sure most cops would probably just give a warning. Just have to make sure its not a night when I have a drink or 12 (haha). 

Jason


----------



## vector330ix (May 13, 2007)

*NH Law*



Lasher66;444581 said:


> Just wondering what you guys do when your tailgate spreader is on and your license plate is no longer visible. I have a Snow ex 1075 and I get kind of nervous when cops are around. Thanks
> 
> Jason


NH is big on this. your plate must be visiable at all times. I've been pulled over IN a big storm. "do you know your plate is covered by snow sir? you must clear that snow off if you back into a snow bank." Nashua NH police have given me alot of trouble with that. my buddy even got a ticket for not having a flashing light on this truck.

:angry:


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

The 1875 Has One....if Not Send 2 Self-tappers Thru -___________________


----------



## vector330ix (May 13, 2007)

92XT;444778 said:


> The 1875 Has One....if Not Send 2 Self-tappers Thru -___________________


or how about a ziptie?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Lasher66;444581 said:


> Just wondering what you guys do when your tailgate spreader is on and your license plate is no longer visible. I have a Snow ex 1075 and I get kind of nervous when cops are around. Thanks
> 
> Jason


I work at our local State Police, and I was told (by a Lieutenant) to move it or get a ticket last year. I had to move it on my old Meyer's mini jr to the back of the spreader and put a light on and the whole nine yards. I now have a Fisher 1000 and there was a place for the license plate already on it. But I was already told to move it. Talking with the Troopers, they all said they could care less.


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

I found this pic on the picture forum...good ideeeee


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

Killer;444931 said:


> I found this pic on the picture forum...good ideeeee


why that would be me holms, the 1875 already has the holes in her.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

no plates on the back here on trucks, only have them on the front and the plow covers the plate....never had any trouble. i wouldn't even licence the truck if i were you... my newest salt/plow truck will NOT be licenced, they will never see the plate anyway. besides that why licence something that only gets driven about 8 days out of the year. BTW it is insured..........


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

Jay brown;445215 said:


> no plates on the back here on trucks, only have them on the front and the plow covers the plate....never had any trouble. i wouldn't even licence the truck if i were you... my newest salt/plow truck will NOT be licenced, they will never see the plate anyway. besides that why licence something that only gets driven about 8 days out of the year. BTW it is insured..........


What if gramps T_BONES ya or visa versa.......


----------



## CleanSweep&Plow (Dec 4, 2007)

He would have to be a jerk to give you a ticket. Just go about your business, and if you get pulled over just play stupid or tell him you'll plow his driveway.


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

good answer....


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

ive only gotten a warning about the rear plate once. it was in fact covered with snow but the lights were out on it . didnt get a ticket nor did i get it fixed. never had another cop say bother me about it


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

There is always that one dick I mean police officer that will give you ****. But all in all they don't really give a poo. Enjoy


----------



## Lynch & Sons Landscapin (Sep 5, 2006)

*license plate*

I just bought a lighted license plate frame from summitracing.com, screwed it into the back of the spreader with a couple self tappers and spliced the wire into a 4 pin trailer plug and plug it in that way so that it is removable with the spreader.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

thats how mine is done, pict is in my signature


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Thinking about doing something like this to mine. Although I will be adding a rear taillight to it aswell. Will get some pics up if and whenever I do it.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

cjasonbr;444722 said:


> Is that the Canadian version of 'knocking on wood'?? Maybe it got lost in translation.... like Lacross? "'Touching wood" sounds gross, definitely something i wouldn't do!


SMART!!!!

good way to make friends there CJASON

to answer the Q' i don't think it's a prob. heck you are less likely to get in trouble for an expired tag that-away


----------



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

I don't know, I've had my fair share of cops behind me with my spreader on (it's the Meyer version of that SnowEx) and they never gave me any trouble, even on a decent day & not snowing (knock on wood...or touch wood, or whatever ya call it) But if the situation would arise, I most likely would forget to put the damn thing back on my truck....and get a ticket for that. hahaha, that's my kinda luck.

Chris


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

We have plates in front and back. They cant see the front because of the blade and cant see the back cuz of the spreader. Cops never say anything. I did have a cop tell me not to push across the street. I said "ok maam...and you be careful because it is really slick out there" she promptly fell on her a**. I laughed so hard I was sure she was gonna give me some more grief but she didnt look back.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Front plate is covered by blade so I removed it and put that one on the sander. Now with sander on or off there is a plate there.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i never put the new plates they sent me on...so i just used one of those for the salter...i have 4 of them..


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

I have never had a problem with that...and i drive my truck everyday with the spreader on untill the season is over...And i've had alot of cops behind me..


----------



## deckboys (Dec 1, 2006)

around here in ONTARIO (windsor) the cops got nothing better to do and pick on you for useless things last year we put the plow on for the total of an hour to go clean up a lot and i through the front plate in the window clearly visible and it was a 110$ ticket

this is the rear plate on the slater western swingaway 2000










this is how we have to put the plate on the plow or the cops hassle


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

vector330ix I live in Hudson NH and I never have a problem with the cops and both my plates are completely covered. (knock on wood) Even in Nashua. I plow in Hudson , Nashua, And Litchfield. Some of the biggest as%#ole cops around. It's a plow truck with all the lights etc so they just leave me alone. It's the truck in pic in my signature.

I need a new pic as you can't see the rest of setup. Big tailgate sander (buyers) in back


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

for the guys that get their balls busted . you need more crime. i plow and work in phila
the cops have better thimgs to do than break my balls.


JR


----------

